# NEW MOTOR [ 7.3 Liter ]



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey everyone. After being away for a few years I am back and I wanted to let everyone about some changes my car has just gone through. two months ago I planned on installing that New Holley Modular Mid Rise Intake manifold and remove my P1 procharger and install and F1 . Once my car was in the shop the subject of forged components came up. I ended up removing my stock block LS2 and we installed a 447 CI forged stroker. we also added the Holley Modular Mid rise intake and we also installed the F1 Procharger. It just made 780 RWTQ with very mild boost. With a few tiny odds and ends to tie up it will break 800RWTQ with outbreaking a sweat. As far as my HP, I just have to keep that to myself, Don't want everyone to know what is sitting under there. It is just about ready for me to take home, maybe friday. It is one sick little GTO.

here is a picture of the motor taken last week. Since then a bigger airfilter was added, and they are just detailing the engine bay hiding all of the wires .


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice... but without rubber to meet the road, its useless. What have you done to fit appropriate rubber on the rear?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Nice... but without rubber to meet the road, its useless. What have you done to fit appropriate rubber on the rear?


I have Nitto 285 x 18 Drag Radials on the rear, Spring time it will get 305s . Might also do a mini tub. I have not been in the seat yet. The shop has been taking care of minor odds and ends like hiding all of the wires, detailing the engine bay. They did some driving while tuning and minor break in. The traction is pretty good . Before this new motor was installed my car was making 550 RWTQ at under 3600 RPMS and with a little seat time I learned the limits of RPMs vs Traction and how to get the power to the street. Will do the same with this one.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Let us know how it works out... I think come spring time you'll want to go the mini-tub route to get that rubber on and safely inside the fender well.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Let us know how it works out... I think come spring time you'll want to go the mini-tub route to get that rubber on and safely inside the fender well.


You are 100 % correct. I think 305s are about the biggest I have seen on the New Age GTOS . The owner of the shop doing my work has 305s on the back of his Twin Turbo Stroker making 950 + RWHP and his traction is pretty good. Ofcourse he can break the tires loose at will but he knows his car well and the Whens and Hows to get tge car to dig in and go.

Next spring I will know for sure what mine will need. I hope to be able to bypass the Mini Tub route.


----------



## boosted6.0gto (Nov 16, 2013)

What rear end are you running? That's some crazy power you are trying to hook up with.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

How much did this upgrade cost?


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

a way cool car i'm sure. 

I've got a 427 ci "blueprint" ls3 engine in my '06. It’s been started but not driven yet. the shop is making up the last electrical and mechanical connections. 

I will need a different tire and wheel combo for some potential racing I'll be doing. so please tell me; what race wheels should I use when I change to a set of dot drag radials?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

BWinc said:


> How much did this upgrade cost?


Not as much as a lot of people think. Not counting the F1 prochager and the Holley Mid Rise Modular intake.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

aardennc said:


> a way cool car i'm sure.
> 
> I've got a 427 ci "blueprint" ls3 engine in my '06. It’s been started but not driven yet. the shop is making up the last electrical and mechanical connections.
> 
> I will need a different tire and wheel combo for some potential racing I'll be doing. so please tell me; what race wheels should I use when I change to a set of dot drag radials?


Picking the right tires get harder to do when the power is increased. For me, I don't drive it in the rain or snow so I went with NITTO drag radials 285s X 18s , If you drive your car all year, your best bet is a High performance all season tire or get a set for summer driving and another set for the colder weather.

My car just came home on Thursday, Drove it thursday and again on saturday [ it rained Sunday ] this car is what I call Controlled Insanity


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

boosted6.0gto said:


> What rear end are you running? That's some crazy power you are trying to hook up with.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Just using stock gearing. Traction is a lot better that I thought but I can also distroy my tires AT WILL. Before this last build my car was already making around 550 FT LB of tq so I just taught myself how to contol it and learned the limits of playing with the gas pedal.


----------



## boosted6.0gto (Nov 16, 2013)

LOWET said:


> Just using stock gearing. Traction is a lot better that I thought but I can also distroy my tires AT WILL. Before this last build my car was already making around 550 FT LB of tq so I just taught myself how to contol it and learned the limits of playing with the gas pedal.


When you say "stock gearing" are you saying your rear end is completely stock? Or just the stock gear ratio?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NucciGOAT (Dec 10, 2013)

boosted6.0gto said:


> When you say "stock gearing" are you saying your rear end is completely stock? Or just the stock gear ratio?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Yea?? Exactly what I was gna ask. There is no way even the driveshaft would handle half that power stock?? 

What kind of materials are you running drivetrain wise? I.e aluminum D/S, Gforce axles, what kind of rear? Posi, locker? If you say your putting that all down on bone stock equipment I'm calling straight BS!! Lol

How did you counter wheel hop? My 04 yellow jacket suffers from it bad. My suspension is all stock tho. What are some of the first things I can do to combat that?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

NucciGOAT said:


> Yea?? Exactly what I was gna ask. There is no way even the driveshaft would handle half that power stock??
> 
> What kind of materials are you running drivetrain wise? I.e aluminum D/S, Gforce axles, what kind of rear? Posi, locker? If you say your putting that all down on bone stock equipment I'm calling straight BS!! Lol
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

I have been getting some seat time in this car but not alot. Just trying to put some miles on a new motor. So far this car exceeds all of my expectations and what I really like is how straight it tracks even when breaking the tires loose. With my LS2 It was always getting sideways anytime I went 1/4 throttle or more but so far this one has not done that. It will go back on the dyno in the Spring for a little more tuning. During its last time on one after some low breakin time the tuner only ran the RPMs up to 5,500 before it was shut down. No need to stress all new parts. There is still a lot more power sitting down inside waiting to get a wake up call. Going to be interesting.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

aardennc said:


> a way cool car i'm sure.
> 
> I've got a 427 ci "blueprint" ls3 engine in my '06. It’s been started but not driven yet. the shop is making up the last electrical and mechanical connections.
> 
> I will need a different tire and wheel combo for some potential racing I'll be doing. so please tell me; what race wheels should I use when I change to a set of dot drag radials?


Have you had the chance to drive your car yet, That motor should make for a nice ride. I have been putting a few miles on my new motor. Not driving it hard , basicailly just getting a variation in RPMs to give it a good break in. Once I get several hundred miles on it, I might increase the boost a little .


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

NucciGOAT said:


> Yea?? Exactly what I was gna ask. There is no way even the driveshaft would handle half that power stock??
> 
> What kind of materials are you running drivetrain wise? I.e aluminum D/S, Gforce axles, what kind of rear? Posi, locker? If you say your putting that all down on bone stock equipment I'm calling straight BS!! Lol
> 
> ...




Everything behind the transmission is factory stock except for the rear suspension. So far no issues or complaints. If it was a car that seen track time, a rear axle / drive shaft upgrade would have been done already. Its a STREET CAR and I don't use all of the power everytime I take it for a ride.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

some of my friends on other sites have also asked me about running stock rear axles and gears. I doubt if anyone on here including me is getting all of their power to the ground and having their tires Hook up and bite. Even the stock motor cars have problems with wheel spin or wheel hop. when this happens, you are NOT getting the power to the grpund and hooking up. My car suffers from a lack of traction . If I had great traction and my car hooked up like a pro stocker, then stronger axles and maybe a drive shart woukd need to be installed.


----------

